# LiveKernelEvent caused my game to freeze.



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	LiveKernelEvent
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	18441

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20090625-2050.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	117
BCP1:	857ED510
BCP2:	8CE134E0
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

When i play any games like Gunz the duel , Wolf team it would just freeze there. Sometimes my computer would also show the message " Your display driver has stopped working but has successfully recovered" Please help me... Thx :sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Could you please post your full system specs?

Graphics card
Motherboard
RAM
CPU
Power Supply Unit


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not really good at computers >.< So I upload my DxDiag and System information. Hope you can get what you need to know from there ... sry. Thx for helping me ^___^ really grateful! :smile:


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

My DxDiag file.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi hellopinkys, and welcome to TSF.

If you click on "Posting System Specs" in my signature, you'll be taken to a page with instructions on how to post your full specs for us. A DXDiag is a good start, but it doesn't tell us everything we need to know, like your power supply specs.

Also click on "Common PC Game Issues" in my signature, and follow the steps listed. If you need clarification or help with any of them, just ask. :smile:


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Thx Indoril Nerevar. :grin:
Here is my System specification, hope it icluded all the information you need O.O


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Make sure you have updated to the latest graphics card drivers.

See if that helps.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Windows NT6.0 is the Core of Vista. All Mircosoft OS's are based off of a NT number. XP is NT5.2 and Win7 is NT6.1

hellopinkys we still need your PSU. No program on the computer can give you details on what Power Supply your PC is running on. What you need to do it turn off your PC and remove the cover off of the PC. Up at the top back of the case will be the PSU Unit. There will be a big sticker on the side. Could you please post all information on that sticker.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

O right, whoops! Silly me!


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been trying to find out my power supply unit for so long >.< and still unable to find it....sry. But if i told you my computer model is HP w1907 and HP m9090d, and i have never changer my power supply unit since i bought it, could it be check from the HP website? o.o
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01077641&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=sg&product=3555143
Sry for being so bad at this, I suck at this :sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't worry, we're here to help people, that includes people who aren't so good with computers. I'll take a look.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I can't find it on the link you provided.

If you turn off your PC, and take off the side, you should be able to see the PSU.

The PSU will be a grey or blackish rectangular box, there will be a sticker on the side, you need to post all the information that is on the sticker.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

From what I've been reading, it definitely sounds like this is a hardware issue. However, we'll give drivers a go anyway. Go here and under "Option 2: Automatically find drivers for my NVIDIA products" select "Graphics Drivers". Follow the instructions, and download the file. Once downloaded, click on "NVIDIA Drivers" in my signature, and follow the instructions at the bottom of the page to uninstall your current drivers and install your new ones.

If that doesn't fix it, the next step will be to look at your temperatures and voltages, and start testing your hardware - but we'll get to that later.

Again, if you have any questions or need further explanation, just ask. We're here to help. :smile:


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar, u said to uninstall any video driver i currently have right? Which should I uninstall as there are 3 different NVIDIA under control panel the uninstall part. Which do i uninstall, NVIDIA Drivers, NVIDIA PhysX or NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver . Or could i just uninstall from device manager > display adapters>NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Do it through Device Manager like you suggested - that will at least get rid of the important bits.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

I have installed the latest driver but the problem is still there.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Figured it probably would be. Now it's time to start looking at your hardware. Please download and install Everest and SensorsView, both of which are in my signature. Use them to record your voltages and temperatures (located under Computer -> Sensor in Everest). We need to see 4 sets of numbers, 2 from each program:

+3.3V
+5V
+12V
CPU Temp
GPU Temp
Any other temps

Record them first when the computer is just sitting at the desktop, and then after the computer has been running a game for 10 minutes or so (or as long as you can get it to last before crashing).


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

After I clicked Computer -> Sensor in Everest , nothing happen....am i suppose to click quick report or something?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Everest sometimes does that, which is part of the reason I got you to download SensorsView as well. For now, just post the SensorsView results.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

I am not sure the sensory view is working. Everyting remains the same except for the CPU usage and memory usage. The rest all remains the same.
TEMPERATURES
CPU: 0* ( use * as degrees celcius)
SYS: 0*
AUX: 0*
HDO:38*

FANS
CPU Fan: 0 RPM
SYS Fan: 0 RPM
AUX Fan: 0 RPM

VOLTAGES
All remain at 0.00V


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Okay, try looking in the BIOS. Restart your computer, and tap Delete while it's starting up. Once you're in the BIOS, locate the "Health Status" section (may be named differently). Record any temperatures and voltages shown there. Don't bother trying to get the "load" ones (after being in-game), because the time it takes to get from the game to the BIOS will be long enough to change the temps significantly.

You can also try this program to get your temps and voltages, but it's likely it won't work either.

I'm off to bed for now. If others don't jump in and help in the meantime, I'll be back again tomorrow.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Sry for the slow reply...was busy. Erm....i can't find the bios, or do not even know what is that O.O . After i tap delete, the bring me to a screen that can choose windows vista or memory somthing. Which do I choose?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try again, as soon as you turn on your PC and it beeps hold down the "del" key (On some PCs it can be F2), your PC could start beeping back at you but thats ok as it just means your holding down the key.
If successfully you will be shown a blue screen. Then follow what Indoril has posted about looking under Health Status.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

The F2 and delete doesn't seem to work and when computer is starting, it doesn't have the beep sound so I'm not really sure if I pressed the right place.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

May i know if I reformat my computer, could this problem be solve?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Probably not in this case. It seems to be hardware related, we need the voltage and temperature readings to figure out whats wrong.
When you first turn on your screen and PC do you get something like this.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

No. That did not appear on my computer.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, turn your PC off, then turn it on, as soon as it turns on, rapidly tap the delete key and keep tapping until you get the Blue Screen to come up, then follow Indoril's instructions about Health Status.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been trying many times but it doesn't seem to be working. It only went to the windows boot manager.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

I tried a few more times but it can't work. Could it be a virus problem? But I have scaned my computer with spyware terminator (full scan) and it shows no virus. Could it also be not updating to windows vista service pack 2? mine is windows vista service pack 1


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

It isn't likely to be a virus problem, if you want to update Vista, here's a link:

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/

Update then see what happens.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

try holding f2 instead of tapping, I hold and get to bios, I can't get anywhere with tapping either lol


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If that doesn't work, try holding F1 instead. If still nothing, try F10, then try ESC. HP use strange keys for their BIOS access sometimes.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello hellopinkys :wave:,

Hewlett Packards use F9-11 for the BIOS and system recovery..... (just FYI)

Your monitor, the screen that you look at, is the HP w1907..... (just FYI)

To me, I belive your problem is a rare one... You have an updated Video Card, but Vista is not as "up to date". Make sure you include *ALL .NET FRAMEWORK UPDATES!*

Try hitting "Windows Update", the selecting "Check for Updates" from the top left. Select everything that is in the window, except for the languages.

Reboot, and try again....

Let us know.... :wink: (this will get fixed!)

Sven2157


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

erm......what is the ALL .NET FRAMEWORK UPDATES? O.O and how do i include it?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

The easiest way to do it is:

Run Windows Update and (In Vista) Select Everything that comes up, even the Optional and Hardware ones. (In XP) Choose Custom, then select Everything that comes up, even the Optional and Hardware ones.

I have googled this issue and unfortunately the concensus seems to be a bad video card. You may end up needing to replace your video card; either with a new one or hopefully it is under warranty and can be replaced due to defect.

Sven2157


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please be sure to follow the recommendations made in the prior posts. 

I rec'd your 6-25 PM and looked through the data you provided. I noticed that this was not your first BSOD. The one mentioned in your initial post was BSOD #19 since Nov 2008; 12 BSODs during the 15-day period June 4 - 19, 2009. A more detailed look from WERCON - 

```
[font=lucida console]
0x116 = 2  - Video TDR
0x117 = 2  - Video TDR
0x124 = 2  - WHEA - usually hardware
0x50  = 3  - may be RAM or driver
0x7e  = 6  - kernel mode app threw an exception = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation.  The failing program instruction referenced [B]rt2500usb+ec19[/B] = Linksys USB wifi driver
0xc2  = 2 - bad pool caller - usually failing RAM or a bad driver 
0xf4  = 2 - critical process went down; 0xc0000005 exception - Linksys USB at fault[/font]
```
*Bugcheck Detail*

```
[font=lucida console]
26/06/2009 1:56 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0xc2[/color]_9b_VRF_mchInjDrv+341, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com
25/06/2009 12:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x124[/color]_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR__UNKNOWN, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
25/06/2009 9:07 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x124[/color]_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR__UNKNOWN, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
24/06/2009 12:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x117[/color]_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsof
22/06/2009 10:51 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x117[/color]_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsof
22/06/2009 2:19 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x116[/color]_TdrBCR:A:C00000B5_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: h
20/06/2009 3:14 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0xc27[/color]_7_nvlddmkm+10f023, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id:
04/06/2009 5:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x116[/color]_TdrBCR:A:C00000B5_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: h
04/06/2009 4:07 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0xF4[/color]_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None

04/06/2009 4:07 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0xF4[/color]_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None

04/06/2009 4:07 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x50[/color]_dump_wmimmc+dfe, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0
04/06/2009 4:07 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x7E[/color]_nt!PfFbBufferListFlushStandby+45, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.m
14/11/2008 1:46 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x7E[/color]_rt2500usb+ec19, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
10/11/2008 9:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x50[/color]_rt2500usb+b987, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
09/11/2008 2:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x50[/color]_rt2500usb+b987, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
07/11/2008 1:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x7E[/color]_rt2500usb+ec19, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
07/11/2008 1:31 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x7E[/color]_rt2500usb+ec19, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
07/11/2008 2:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x7E[/color]_rt2500usb+ec19, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
04/11/2008 10:19 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket [color=red]0x7E[/color]_rt2500usb!BssTableSearch+19, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.micros
[/font]
```

`

The bugcheck from post #1 = *0x117* = VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED = the video driver did not respond in the time alloted. Additional information can be found in the Event Viewer logs and also in WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions. 

Event Viewer - 
START | *eventvwr.msc* | select "Custom View", "Administrative Events"

WERCON - 
START | *wercon* | "View Problem History"

Based on the information provided, I too would have looked at NVIDIA as it is a primary culprit for 0x116 & 0x117 bugchecks. I was also surprised to find that the NVIDIA drivers found in the BSOD dump already had June 2009 updates applied; the other files provided show us a different date - 

```
[font=lucida console]
NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS
 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\[COLOR=Red]nvlddmkm.sys[/COLOR], 7.15.0011.6960 (English),
[COLOR=red]1/10/2008[/COLOR] 19:57:00, 8237120 bytes

(NOTE: European date format; October 1, 2008)
  [/font]
```
This is NVIDIA in the dump file from the 1st post attachment - I believe this to be the NVIDIA beta version -

```
[font=lucida console]
nvlddmkm.sys Wed Jun 10 07:17:13 2009 (4A2FC069)
[/font]
```
This 2002 Adaptek ASPI layer driver was found in the dump - 

```
[font=lucida console]
ASPI32.SYS   Wed Jul 17 09:05:08 [color=red]2002[/color] (3D3595B4)
[/font]
```
Yet, a 2009 version is listed in sysdata.xml -

```
[font=lucida console]
aspi32.sys  01-01-2009 00:33:50   
[/font]
```
Other drivers in need of updates -
*TV Tuner* 

```
[font=lucida console]
[B] Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II [/B](26xxx)
c:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hcwPP2.sys, 2.00.0048.25152 (English), 6/1/2007 23:10:46, 186496 bytes
c:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HcwFalcn.rom, 11/3/2005 02:20:10, 376836 bytes
[/font]
```
A BIOS update may be available -

```
[font=lucida console]
BIOS Date: 08/08/07 19:31:10 Ver: 08.00.14
[/font]
```
`

The bottom line is that varying bugchecks on multiple BSODs from the same system usually = unknown hardware failure. I also believe that you have experienced software failures as well - and not all were necessarily caused by hardware failure. I strongly recommend that you invoke your Vista recovery partition drive d: and re-install Vista. This would provide a more stable Vista OS on which to determine exactly which piece of hardware failed.

The dbug log from the one dump provided is below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

. 


```
[font=lucida console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\SAL721.tmp\WD-20090625-2050.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82812000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82929c70
Debug session time: Thu Jun 25 05:50:45.155 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:58.841
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 117, {857ed510, 8ce134e0, 0, 0}

Unable to load image nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+c4e0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (117)
The display driver failed to respond in timely fashion.
(This code can never be used for real bugcheck).
Arguments:
Arg1: 857ed510, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: 8ce134e0, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g owner tag).
Arg3: 00000000, The secondary driver specific bucketing key.
Arg4: 00000000, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+c4e0
8ce134e0 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_TIMEOUT

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_202b:  *** Unknown TAG in analysis list 202b


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x117

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
9a1f8b7c 88bd37c2 00000000 8ce134e0 87b290b0 dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0x68
9a1f8be8 88bd3a97 00000000 00000001 857ed510 dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1+0x684
9a1f8c04 88b70ed1 00000000 00000102 87b290b0 dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0xcf
9a1f8c6c 88b81ef4 87b290b0 000058fb 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x2f5
9a1f8c98 88b81c54 87b290b0 00000000 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x69
9a1f8cc4 88b5ea4c 00000002 883409b8 88340bb8 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x13f
9a1f8d54 88b81f9b 87b290b0 82863645 87b290b0 dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xac
9a1f8d68 88bbf053 87b290b0 00000000 87b19470 dxgkrnl!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
9a1f8d7c 829e7b18 87b290b0 c9f70156 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x62
9a1f8dc0 82840a2e 88bbeff1 87b290b0 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+c4e0
8ce134e0 ??              ???

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+c4e0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a2fc069

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x117_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  0x117_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
start    end        module name
8ce07000 8d777d20   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys
    Image path: nvlddmkm.sys
    Image name: nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Jun 10 07:17:13 2009 (4A2FC069)
    CheckSum:         00973940
    ImageSize:        00970D20
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
8060f000 80617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80617000 80677000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Fri Jan 18 23:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80677000 80688000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80688000 80690000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Jan 18 23:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80690000 806d1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
806d1000 807b1000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
807b1000 807c1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 21:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
807c1000 807cf000   ikfilesec ikfilesec.sys Sun Aug 03 20:52:55 2008 (48967D17)
807cf000 807fd000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
81c0f000 81cbe000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
81cbe000 81cc9c80   fssfltr  fssfltr.sys  Mon Dec 08 16:59:19 2008 (493DC2E7)
81cca000 81cda000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
81cda000 81d04000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:07:27 2008 (4832325F)
81d04000 81d0e000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
81d0e000 81d21000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
81d21000 81d8c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
81d8c000 81da9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
81da9000 81dc2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
81dc2000 81dd7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
81dd7000 81df7000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
82812000 82bcb000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:02:28 2009 (49AC8FB4)
82bcb000 82bfe000   hal      halmacpi.dll Fri Jan 18 21:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
82e00000 82e08de0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 20 15:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
82e0d000 82e89000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:21 2008 (47919015)
82e89000 82e96000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:52:19 2008 (47919013)
82e96000 82edc000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
82edc000 82ee5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:08 2008 (47919044)
82ee5000 82eed000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 21:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
82eed000 82f14000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
82f14000 82f23000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
82f23000 82f32000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
82f32000 82f7c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
82f7c000 82f83000   intelide intelide.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
82f83000 82f91000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82f91000 82f98000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
82f98000 82fa8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
82fa8000 82fb0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82fb0000 82fce000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82fce000 83000000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
83405000 83476000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
83476000 83581000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
83581000 83582000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
835ac000 835e6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 21:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8360e000 836f5000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
836f5000 83710000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
83710000 837c1100   SLWFIL   SLWFIL.SYS   Mon Jun 18 19:12:42 2007 (46773B9A)
837c2000 837cf080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:27 2008 (47919057)
837d0000 837e8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
837e8000 837f2000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:32:37 2009 (49C26595)
88a08000 88b17000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
88b17000 88b50000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
88b50000 88b58000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
88b58000 88bf7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
88c03000 88cb4080   ENCRFIL  ENCRFIL.SYS  Mon Jun 18 19:11:14 2007 (46773B42)
88cb5000 88cc4000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
88cc4000 88ceb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
88ceb000 88cfc000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
88cfc000 88d1d000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 21:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
88d1d000 88d26000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
88d46000 88d51000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
88d51000 88d5a000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
88d5a000 88d69000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
88d69000 88da7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:23 2008 (47919053)
88da7000 88dd4880   hcwPP2   hcwPP2.sys   Fri Jun 01 12:10:46 2007 (46606F36)
88dd5000 88dff000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 21:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8ce07000 8d777d20   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Jun 10 07:17:13 2009 (4A2FC069)
8d778000 8d779080   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Jun 10 06:38:05 2009 (4A2FB73D)
8d77a000 8d787000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 21:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8d787000 8d7bf000   e1e6032  e1e6032.sys  Mon Jan 14 16:52:47 2008 (478C03DF)
8d7bf000 8d7ca000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8d7ca000 8d7d9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8d7d9000 8d7eb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8d7eb000 8d7fa200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 21:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8dc0d000 8dc4e000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8dc4e000 8dc59000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 21:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8dc59000 8dc70000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8dc70000 8dc7b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 21:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8dc7b000 8dc9e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8dc9e000 8dcad000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 21:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8dcad000 8dcc1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8dcc1000 8dcd6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8dcd6000 8dce1900   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 06:39:53 2006 (457584B9)
8dce2000 8dce4300   PdiPorts PdiPorts.sys Thu Nov 16 16:31:13 2006 (455D02D1)
8dce5000 8dcf5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8dcf5000 8dd00000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8dd00000 8dd0b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8dd0b000 8dd0c380   swenum   swenum.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8dd0d000 8dd1b000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 21:53:24 2008 (47919054)
8dd1b000 8dd25000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 21:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8dd25000 8dd32000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8dd32000 8dd66000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8dd66000 8dd77000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8dd77000 8dd8d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8dd8d000 8dd9b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8dd9b000 8ddae000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ddae000 8ddd0800   sp_rsdrv2 sp_rsdrv2.sys Fri Mar 07 06:08:18 2008 (47D14C52)
8ddd1000 8ddf2000   000      000.fcl      Thu Jan 24 03:14:00 2008 (479872F8)
8ec0b000 8ee41300   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Feb 11 04:38:05 2009 (4992C6AD)
8ee42000 8ee6f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8ee6f000 8ee94000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8ee94000 8eea9000   iksysflt iksysflt.sys Sun Aug 03 20:49:53 2008 (48967C61)
8eea9000 8eeb7000   KCOM     KCOM.SYS     Thu Mar 22 17:22:00 2007 (46031DA8)
8eeb7000 8eece000   iksyssec iksyssec.sys Sun Aug 03 20:51:30 2008 (48967CC2)
8eece000 8eecf000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8eed7000 8eed8000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8eede000 8eee5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8eeee000 8eef4380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 21:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8eef5000 8ef01000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8ef01000 8ef22000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 21:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8ef22000 8ef2a000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8ef2a000 8ef32000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8ef32000 8ef33000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8ef3d000 8ef4b000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8ef4b000 8ef54000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ef54000 8ef6a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8ef6a000 8ef7e000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8ef7e000 8efc6000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8efc6000 8eff8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8f406000 8f442000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8f442000 8f44c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8f44c000 8f44f600   elrawdsk elrawdsk.sys Sat Jul 26 10:58:57 2008 (488B65E1)
8f450000 8f467000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8f467000 8f46b080   ASPI32   ASPI32.SYS   Wed Jul 17 09:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)
8f46c000 8f479000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8f479000 8f484000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8f484000 8f48c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8f48c000 8f50c000   netr73   netr73.sys   Tue Feb 26 01:17:28 2008 (47C3D928)
8f50c000 8f50d700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f50e000 8f518000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8f518000 8f52f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f52f000 8f538000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f538000 8f548000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 21:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f548000 8f551000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8f551000 8f559000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8f559000 8f56f000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:53:25 2008 (47919055)
8f56f000 8f57e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8f57e000 8f589000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:53:18 2008 (4791904E)
8f589000 8f59b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:22 2008 (47919052)
8f59b000 8f5b6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8f5be000 8f5dd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
8f5dd000 8f5ef000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:49 2008 (47919031)
97630000 97832000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 04:54:54 2009 (49EDB40E)
97850000 97859000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jan 18 22:01:09 2008 (47919225)
97870000 9787e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:26:17 2008 (4893D3D9)
9dc02000 9dc3b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:05:40 2008 (48B4A864)
9dc3b000 9dc53000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
9dc53000 9dc7a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
9dc7a000 9dcc6000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 18:42:35 2008 (4947159B)
9dcc6000 9dcd8000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Jan 18 21:56:23 2008 (47919107)
9dcd8000 9dcdd400   npkcrypt npkcrypt.sys Sun Nov 19 16:40:26 2006 (4560F97A)
9dcde000 9ddbc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 01:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9ddbc000 9ddc6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9ddc6000 9dddc000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9dddc000 9dde8000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 21:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
9dde8000 9ddfc580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:53:04 2008 (47919040)
9ddfd000 9ddfda00   mchInjDrv mchInjDrv.sys Tue Jan 10 23:07:52 2006 (43C4AEC8)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm aspi
start    end        module name
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm aspi32
start    end        module name
8f467000 8f46b080   ASPI32     (deferred)             
    Image path: ASPI32.SYS
    Image name: ASPI32.SYS
    Timestamp:        Wed Jul 17 09:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)
    CheckSum:         00006FB9
    ImageSize:        00004080
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm mchInjDrv
start    end        module name
9ddfd000 9ddfda00   mchInjDrv   (deferred)             
    Image path: mchInjDrv.sys
    Image name: mchInjDrv.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Jan 10 23:07:52 2006 (43C4AEC8)
    CheckSum:         000017A5
    ImageSize:        00000A00
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm npkcrypt
start    end        module name
9dcd8000 9dcdd400   npkcrypt   (deferred)             
    Image path: npkcrypt.sys
    Image name: npkcrypt.sys
    Timestamp:        Sun Nov 19 16:40:26 2006 (4560F97A)
    CheckSum:         0000A13D
    ImageSize:        00005400
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm netr73
start    end        module name
8f48c000 8f50c000   netr73     (deferred)             
    Image path: netr73.sys
    Image name: netr73.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Feb 26 01:17:28 2008 (47C3D928)
    CheckSum:         0007E62E
    ImageSize:        00080000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> k 
ChildEBP RetAddr  
9a1f8b7c 88bd37c2 dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0x68
9a1f8be8 88bd3a97 dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1+0x684
9a1f8c04 88b70ed1 dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0xcf
9a1f8c6c 88b81ef4 dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x2f5
9a1f8c98 88b81c54 dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x69
9a1f8cc4 88b5ea4c dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x13f
9a1f8d54 88b81f9b dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xac
9a1f8d68 88bbf053 dxgkrnl!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
9a1f8d7c 829e7b18 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x62
9a1f8dc0 82840a2e nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
0: kd> r
eax=9a1f887c ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=857c2b28 edi=87b19470
eip=88bd306a esp=9a1f8b54 ebp=9a1f8b7c iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000296
dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0x68:
88bd306a 3bc3            cmp     eax,ebx
0: kd> lmvm elrawdsk
start    end        module name
8f44c000 8f44f600   elrawdsk   (deferred)             
    Image path: elrawdsk.sys
    Image name: elrawdsk.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Jul 26 10:58:57 2008 (488B65E1)
    CheckSum:         0000E62C
    ImageSize:        00003600
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm iksyssec
start    end        module name
8eeb7000 8eece000   iksyssec   (deferred)             
    Image path: iksyssec.sys
    Image name: iksyssec.sys
    Timestamp:        Sun Aug 03 20:51:30 2008 (48967CC2)
    CheckSum:         00014EF2
    ImageSize:        00017000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm kcom
start    end        module name
8eea9000 8eeb7000   KCOM       (deferred)             
    Image path: KCOM.SYS
    Image name: KCOM.SYS
    Timestamp:        Thu Mar 22 17:22:00 2007 (46031DA8)
    CheckSum:         0000B39C
    ImageSize:        0000E000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> lmvm fssfltr
start    end        module name
81cbe000 81cc9c80   fssfltr    (deferred)             
    Image path: fssfltr.sys
    Image name: fssfltr.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Dec 08 16:59:19 2008 (493DC2E7)
    CheckSum:         00018DF4
    ImageSize:        0000BC80
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> kb
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
9a1f8b7c 88bd37c2 00000000 8ce134e0 87b290b0 dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0x68
9a1f8be8 88bd3a97 00000000 00000001 857ed510 dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1+0x684
9a1f8c04 88b70ed1 00000000 00000102 87b290b0 dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0xcf
9a1f8c6c 88b81ef4 87b290b0 000058fb 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x2f5
9a1f8c98 88b81c54 87b290b0 00000000 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x69
9a1f8cc4 88b5ea4c 00000002 883409b8 88340bb8 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x13f
9a1f8d54 88b81f9b 87b290b0 82863645 87b290b0 dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xac
9a1f8d68 88bbf053 87b290b0 00000000 87b19470 dxgkrnl!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
9a1f8d7c 829e7b18 87b290b0 c9f70156 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x62
9a1f8dc0 82840a2e 88bbeff1 87b290b0 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
0: kd> x *!
start    end        module name
8060f000 80617000   kdcom      (deferred)             
80617000 80677000   mcupdate   (deferred)             
80677000 80688000   PSHED      (deferred)             
80688000 80690000   BOOTVID    (deferred)             
80690000 806d1000   CLFS       (deferred)             
806d1000 807b1000   CI         (deferred)             
807b1000 807c1000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
807c1000 807cf000   ikfilesec   (deferred)             
807cf000 807fd000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
81c0f000 81cbe000   spsys      (deferred)             
81cbe000 81cc9c80   fssfltr    (deferred)             
81cca000 81cda000   lltdio     (deferred)             
81cda000 81d04000   nwifi      (deferred)             
81d04000 81d0e000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
81d0e000 81d21000   rspndr     (deferred)             
81d21000 81d8c000   HTTP       (deferred)             
81d8c000 81da9000   srvnet     (deferred)             
81da9000 81dc2000   bowser     (deferred)             
81dc2000 81dd7000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
81dd7000 81df7000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
82812000 82bcb000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\B3AD261F09694EC7A5695B6130DDAC4D2\ntkrpamp.pdb
82bcb000 82bfe000   hal        (deferred)             
82e00000 82e08de0   PxHelp20   (deferred)             
82e0d000 82e89000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
82e89000 82e96000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
82e96000 82edc000   acpi       (deferred)             
82edc000 82ee5000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
82ee5000 82eed000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
82eed000 82f14000   pci        (deferred)             
82f14000 82f23000   partmgr    (deferred)             
82f23000 82f32000   volmgr     (deferred)             
82f32000 82f7c000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
82f7c000 82f83000   intelide   (deferred)             
82f83000 82f91000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
82f91000 82f98000   pciide     (deferred)             
82f98000 82fa8000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
82fa8000 82fb0000   atapi      (deferred)             
82fb0000 82fce000   ataport    (deferred)             
82fce000 83000000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
83405000 83476000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
83476000 83581000   ndis       (deferred)             
83581000 83582000   msrpc      (deferred)             
835ac000 835e6000   NETIO      (deferred)             
8360e000 836f5000   tcpip      (deferred)             
836f5000 83710000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
83710000 837c1100   SLWFIL     (deferred)             
837c2000 837cf080   1394BUS    (deferred)             
837d0000 837e8000   cdrom      (deferred)             
837e8000 837f2000   GEARAspiWDM   (deferred)             
88a08000 88b17000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
88b17000 88b50000   volsnap    (deferred)             
88b50000 88b58000   spldr      (deferred)             
88b58000 88bf7000   dxgkrnl    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\7B25EB514E924D8298CFA7BDDC4D8D8C2\dxgkrnl.pdb
88c03000 88cb4080   ENCRFIL    (deferred)             
88cb5000 88cc4000   mup        (deferred)             
88cc4000 88ceb000   ecache     (deferred)             
88ceb000 88cfc000   disk       (deferred)             
88cfc000 88d1d000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
88d1d000 88d26000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
88d46000 88d51000   tunnel     (deferred)             
88d51000 88d5a000   tunmp      (deferred)             
88d5a000 88d69000   intelppm   (deferred)             
88d69000 88da7000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
88da7000 88dd4880   hcwPP2     (deferred)             
88dd5000 88dff000   ks         (deferred)             
8ce07000 8d777d20   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)           
8d778000 8d779080   nvBridge   (deferred)             
8d77a000 8d787000   watchdog   (deferred)             
8d787000 8d7bf000   e1e6032    (deferred)             
8d7bf000 8d7ca000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
8d7ca000 8d7d9000   usbehci    (deferred)             
8d7d9000 8d7eb000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
8d7eb000 8d7fa200   ohci1394   (deferred)             
8dc0d000 8dc4e000   storport   (deferred)             
8dc4e000 8dc59000   TDI        (deferred)             
8dc59000 8dc70000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
8dc70000 8dc7b000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
8dc7b000 8dc9e000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
8dc9e000 8dcad000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
8dcad000 8dcc1000   raspptp    (deferred)             
8dcc1000 8dcd6000   rassstp    (deferred)             
8dcd6000 8dce1900   pcouffin   (deferred)             
8dce2000 8dce4300   PdiPorts   (deferred)             
8dce5000 8dcf5000   termdd     (deferred)             
8dcf5000 8dd00000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
8dd00000 8dd0b000   mouclass   (deferred)             
8dd0b000 8dd0c380   swenum     (deferred)             
8dd0d000 8dd1b000   circlass   (deferred)             
8dd1b000 8dd25000   mssmbios   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mssmbios.pdb\DB19FFBC4CA44649BADDCC8C86C4CC101\mssmbios.pdb
8dd25000 8dd32000   umbus      (deferred)             
8dd32000 8dd66000   usbhub     (deferred)             
8dd66000 8dd77000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
8dd77000 8dd8d000   pacer      (deferred)             
8dd8d000 8dd9b000   netbios    (deferred)             
8dd9b000 8ddae000   wanarp     (deferred)             
8ddae000 8ddd0800   sp_rsdrv2   (deferred)             
8ddd1000 8ddf2000   000        (deferred)             
8ec0b000 8ee41300   RTKVHDA    (deferred)             
8ee42000 8ee6f000   portcls    (deferred)             
8ee6f000 8ee94000   drmk       (deferred)             
8ee94000 8eea9000   iksysflt   (deferred)             
8eea9000 8eeb7000   KCOM       (deferred)             
8eeb7000 8eece000   iksyssec   (deferred)             
8eece000 8eecf000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
8eed7000 8eed8000   Null       (deferred)             
8eede000 8eee5000   Beep       (deferred)             
8eeee000 8eef4380   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
8eef5000 8ef01000   vga        (deferred)             
8ef01000 8ef22000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
8ef22000 8ef2a000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
8ef2a000 8ef32000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
8ef32000 8ef33000   Msfs       (deferred)             
8ef3d000 8ef4b000   Npfs       (deferred)             
8ef4b000 8ef54000   rasacd     (deferred)             
8ef54000 8ef6a000   tdx        (deferred)             
8ef6a000 8ef7e000   smb        (deferred)             
8ef7e000 8efc6000   afd        (deferred)             
8efc6000 8eff8000   netbt      (deferred)             
8f406000 8f442000   rdbss      (deferred)             
8f442000 8f44c000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
8f44c000 8f44f600   elrawdsk   (deferred)             
8f450000 8f467000   dfsc       (deferred)             
8f467000 8f46b080   ASPI32     (deferred)             
8f46c000 8f479000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
8f479000 8f484000   dump_ataport   (deferred)             
8f484000 8f48c000   dump_atapi   (deferred)             
8f48c000 8f50c000   netr73     (deferred)             
8f50c000 8f50d700   USBD       (deferred)             
8f50e000 8f518000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
8f518000 8f52f000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
8f52f000 8f538000   hidusb     (deferred)             
8f538000 8f548000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
8f548000 8f551000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
8f551000 8f559000   mouhid     (deferred)             
8f559000 8f56f000   usbcir     (deferred)             
8f56f000 8f57e000   monitor    (deferred)             
8f57e000 8f589000   hidir      (deferred)             
8f589000 8f59b000   USBSTOR    (deferred)             
8f59b000 8f5b6000   luafv      (deferred)             
8f5be000 8f5dd000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
8f5dd000 8f5ef000   WUDFPf     (deferred)             
97630000 97832000   win32k     (deferred)             
97850000 97859000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
97870000 9787e000   cdd        (deferred)             
9dc02000 9dc3b000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
9dc3b000 9dc53000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
9dc53000 9dc7a000   srv2       (deferred)             
9dc7a000 9dcc6000   srv        (deferred)             
9dcc6000 9dcd8000   ipfltdrv   (deferred)             
9dcd8000 9dcdd400   npkcrypt   (deferred)             
9dcde000 9ddbc000   peauth     (deferred)             
9ddbc000 9ddc6000   secdrv     (deferred)             
9ddc6000 9dddc000   cdfs       (deferred)             
9dddc000 9dde8000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
9dde8000 9ddfc580   WUDFRd     (deferred)             
9ddfd000 9ddfda00   mchInjDrv   (deferred)             
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> dd esp
9a1f8b54  86f36968 00000117 857ed510 8ce134e0
9a1f8b64  00000000 00000000 857c2b28 afcbe000
9a1f8b74  40000000 857ed510 9a1f8be8 88bd37c2
9a1f8b84  00000000 8ce134e0 87b290b0 857ed510
9a1f8b94  00000000 00000001 00000020 00000020
9a1f8ba4  00000040 00000040 00000040 00000020
9a1f8bb4  00000040 00000117 afc43962 00020000
9a1f8bc4  aba108b8 afcbdffc 00000000 afc4656e
0: kd> dd
9a1f8bd4  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
9a1f8be4  afc46264 9a1f8c04 88bd3a97 00000000
9a1f8bf4  00000001 857ed510 000000c0 8ce134e0
9a1f8c04  9a1f8c6c 88b70ed1 00000000 00000102
9a1f8c14  87b290b0 00000000 00000000 87b29458
9a1f8c24  9a1f8c00 00000e7e 00000000 00000000
9a1f8c34  00000000 00000000 00000e7e 00000000
9a1f8c44  00000e7e 00000000 00000e7e 00000000
0: kd> ln 86f36968
0: kd> ln aba108b8
0: kd> ln 40000000
0: kd> ln 9a1f8c6c
0: kd> ln 87b290b0
0: kd> ln 9a1f8c00
0: kd> ln 857ed510; ln 8ce134e0
0: kd> ln 857c2b28
0: kd> ln
(88bd3002)   dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0x68   |  (88bd313e)   dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1
0: kd> ln 857ed510; ln 9a1f8be8; ln 88bd37c2
(88bd313e)   dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1+0x684   |  (88bd37ce)   dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage2
0: kd> ln 857ed510;
0: kd> ln 9a1f8be8
0: kd> ln 88bd37c2
(88bd313e)   dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1+0x684   |  (88bd37ce)   dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage2
0: kd> ln 88b70ed1 
(88b70bdc)   dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x2f5   |  (88b70f33)   dxgkrnl!VidSchiAcquireSyncObject
0: kd> ln 87b290b0
0: kd> ln 87b29458
0: kd> 9a1f8c00
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '9a1f8c00'
0: kd> ln 9a1f8c00
0: kd> dd
9a1f8c54  00000e7e 00000000 00000000 00000000
9a1f8c64  ffffffff 88340bb8 9a1f8c98 88b81ef4
9a1f8c74  87b290b0 000058fb 00000000 00000002
9a1f8c84  00000000 87b290b0 000058fb 00000000
9a1f8c94  00000000 9a1f8cc4 88b81c54 87b290b0
9a1f8ca4  00000000 00000000 87b290b0 87b293c0
9a1f8cb4  87b293b0 87b293e0 ff676980 ffffffff
9a1f8cc4  9a1f8d54 88b5ea4c 00000002 883409b8
0: kd> dd
9a1f8cd4  88340bb8 00000000 00000000 87b292e8
9a1f8ce4  87b292d0 00000000 9a1f8d30 87b292d0
9a1f8cf4  00000000 87b29300 9a1f8d0c 82bd25b0
9a1f8d04  00000000 87b29300 9a1f8d2c 82bcf0ed
9a1f8d14  828c9e85 82863645 88340bb8 00000000
9a1f8d24  87b29304 82863600 9a1f8d54 828c9d33
9a1f8d34  87b19470 87b290b0 00000000 87b29458
9a1f8d44  88340b00 00000000 00000000 00000000
0: kd> ln 87b290b0
0: kd> ln 87b293b0
0: kd> ln 9a1f8d54
0: kd> ln 88340bb8

by jcgriff2
[/font]
```


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, thx Jcgriff2 .....but I'm confused >.< What do you mean by "invoke your Vista recovery partition drive d" and how do i do it?. How do I also re-install vista and will I lose all my documents? You also said about NVIDIA being in the dump file hwo do I solve it? How do I update those things you stated above? Sorry for being so bad at this. Hope I'm not troubling u too much. Thx


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Recently, there is no more blue screen but there the computer just enter sleep mode or turn black for a moment and reappear by sayin "your video driver has stopped working but has recovered". For the sleep mode, no matter what i pressed it will not go back to the original screen so i have to press the shutdown button or switch of the power. Sometimes the screen just became feeled with small dots and hang there. These problems normally occured when i watched videos or play games. Hope this can further help in this problem. Thank you.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

For some reason your PC is trying to run two graphic drivers so to say.
The "dump" which is a record of your PCs last few seconds states that your using -
nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.6960 (English), 1/10/2008
but there is also a beta driver that could be conflicting with your system
nvlddmkm.sys Wed Jun 10 07:17:13 2009 (4A2FC069)

The best thing to do is to download and install this http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/
Restart your PC into safemode and unistall your drivers with the tool Driver Sweeper. 
The restart your system and download the latest drivers from the Nvidia website.


----------



## hellopinkys (Jun 26, 2009)

Erm....which driver should I uninstall?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Follow the steps i have given you on the other post. Driver Sweeper will clean out all the graphical drivers it can find.


----------

